# Can't telnet to TiVo



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

I installed a new 250gb hdd and cachecard I got from TiVoHeaven at the weekend

However, I'm using the powerline/homeplug ethernet over power and the additional box only arrived yesterday so the TiVo has been up and running for a couple of days not connected to the network.

I plugged it in this morning. I changed my router to 192.168.1.1 and reboot my PC so it picked up a new IP address as I'm using DHCP.

I can ping the cachecard on 192.168.1.200 but I cannot telnet to it so I can reconfigure the card. 

Do I need to reboot my TiVo so the cache card can see the network that wasn't there when it first booted?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you can ping it then that's half the battle.

If you are using XP, try turning off the firewall or opening port 23 to your local subnet.

Does http://192.168.1.200 from your browser give you TiVoWeb? It should.


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks, will try when I get home. the firewall in XP is turned off cos I'm using Norton Bloatwere.

I dont think port 23 is blocked, I'll check that too

thanks


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Can I sneak in and ask...
How do I turn off the 'double echo' effect?

Which is when two prompts in the telnet window are returned for one Enter press.

I used to know...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

If you use TELNET -K ipaddress that does the trick. Are you using a mac?


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

graham.myers said:


> I'm using Norton Bloatwere.


This is probably preventing communication. Deactivate it and try again.

I would uninstall Norton immediately. It serves little purpose if you are using a NAT router, and is a heap of doodah at the best of times.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

frogster said:


> I would uninstall Norton immediately. It serves little purpose if you are using a NAT router, and is a heap of doodah at the best of times.


Using Norton Bloatware (Norton Internet Security 2006) has never caused me any trouble accessing the Tivo from my Notebook PC via my Netgear DG834G ADSL Modem router. Norton always asks if you want to allow any new external connection form your PC or not.

I think this has a lot more to do with IP address settings, although you can disable Norton Internet Security by right clicking on the Norton icon in the Windows Toolbar (bottom right of PC screen) and selecting "Disable Norton Internet Security".


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

well tivoweb works, just not telnet so I'm assuming its bloatware causing the issue. I'll have a delve and see.

The virus subscription runs out in January so I'll be replacing it with something less resource hungry anyway in the New Year

I'm assuming I'll need a telnet session tho to install hacks like softpadding as I assume I'll have to untar a file on the box.

thanks for the help


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

graham.myers said:


> The virus subscription runs out in January so I'll be replacing it with something less resource hungry anyway in the New Year


I recommend AVG for free antivirus and they also do a free anti-spyware. Sygate do a free firewall. All of them work well.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

graham.myers said:


> I'm assuming I'll need a telnet session tho to install hacks like softpadding as I assume I'll have to untar a file on the box.


You mainly need FileZilla or another free Windows FTP client to transfer most of the add on software to the Tivo. You do occasionally need to use a Telnet session and the Joe Editor (the Linux equivalent of Notepad) to edit the contents of files such as tivoweb.cfg to add username and password for instance. You can't edit them in Notepad on your PC as then formats them for Windows rather than Linux.

Seems odd that you can use the web browser but not access via Telnet.

Are you trying to use Start/Run then typing telnet space and the IP address of the Tivo box on your local network.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> If you use TELNET -K ipaddress that does the trick. Are you using a mac?


No, PC.

That switch didn't work. The command line spits out 

```
telnet [-a][-e escape char][-f log file][-l user][-t term][host [port]]
 -a      Attempt automatic logon. Same as -l option except uses
         the currently logged on user's name.
 -e      Escape character to enter telnet client prompt.
 -f      File name for client side logging
 -l      Specifies the user name to log in with on the remote system.
         Requires that the remote system support the TELNET ENVIRON option.
 -t      Specifies terminal type.
         Supported term types are vt100, vt52, ansi and vtnt only.
 host    Specifies the hostname or IP address of the remote computer
         to connect to.
 port    Specifies a port number or service name.
```
Mind you, I'm using Windows Vista RC1, which didn't have telnet installed by default.


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Seems odd that you can use the web browser but not access via Telnet.
> 
> Are you trying to use Start/Run then typing telnet space and the IP address of the Tivo box on your local network.


No, I'm getting to a cmd prompt and then telnet from there. from the same DOS box ping works fine.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> Mind you, I'm using Windows Vista RC1, which didn't have telnet installed by default.


Sounds like a Windows Vista RC1 problem. I don't have that issue and never have had in Telnetting to Tivo with Windows XP Service Pack 2,

However I did use a Beta version of Inernet Explorer 7 which totally trashed the ability of Norton Internet Security 2006 to work properly. But the final release of IE7 works fine with Norton IS 2006.

Unless you are a business you will have to wait till Jan for the publicly available pay version of Windows Vista. By the way don't Microsoft disable Windows Vista RC1 in the end or do they just rely on its instability and the fact that they won't be supporting it going forwards to stop people from going on using it?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

graham.myers said:


> No, I'm getting to a cmd prompt and then telnet from there. from the same DOS box ping works fine.


Very odd indeed.

The much more usual situation is that one can Telnet and FTP to the box without problem but not get TivoWeb due to it having crashed and needing a box restart to get it going again.


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

well a bit more testing.

I've rebooted TiVo since plugging in the cable just in case.

I can connect to tivoweb fine.
I can ftp onto there (port 21 I assume)
I cannot telnet onto there - its says connection failed on port 23 - not connection refused

I turned off Norton firewall just in case but that had no effect

I have set port forwarding up on the router for port 80,21, and 23 to forward to the ip of the TiVo.

my router is 192.168.1.1 with a subnet of 255.255.255.0
my pc is 192.168.1.180 with the same subnet
the TiVo is 192.168.1.200

me is stumped now


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Are you trying to do this over the internet or from your local LAN? 

You shouldn't need to do anything with port forwarding if you are only connecting locally.


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Are you trying to do this over the internet or from your local LAN?
> 
> You shouldn't need to do anything with port forwarding if you are only connecting locally.


no its a local connect. The port forwarding is there so I can administer from work too - which isnt set up yet as I'm going to need DynDNS


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

OK, well I'd turn off port forwarding for the time being anyway just to eliminate it as a possible problem. 

Can you temporarily disable the Norton stuff completely (ie. by booting up without it)? Or do you have a laptop or other machine you could try to telnet from?

If you have a crossover patch lead, try a direct connection.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

There is clearly a port problem and I also suspect the port forwarding in the router (and Norton).


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

port forwarding was not turned on when I first started testing.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

In that case I suspect Norton.

Let's look at it logically: you say that everything works except port 23. So something is blocking port 23. Apart from a firewall (Norton's, XP's or the NAT in the router) I can't see what it could be.

Are you sure that you didn't click on "block" once upon a time when Norton put up a warning about activity on port 23?

How about booting XP to safe mode with network support? Telnet should still work that way and Norton shouldn't be present at all.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

frogster said:


> In that case I suspect Norton.


My favourite PC support comment to friends is "remove Norton then get back to me if that hasn't cleared the issue". Usually fixes the problem until they get a proper firewall, anti-spam and anti-virus.


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

frogster said:


> In that case I suspect Norton.
> 
> Let's look at it logically: you say that everything works except port 23. So something is blocking port 23. Apart from a firewall (Norton's, XP's or the NAT in the router) I can't see what it could be.
> 
> ...


I looked in nortons blocked list and didnt see anything. I'll boot up in safe mode this weekend


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

Still no joy. I rebooted in safe mode (with network) last night so norton wasn't loaded and still couldn't telnet to the TiVo.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Graham>telnet 192.168.1.200
Connecting To 192.168.1.200...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed

C:\Documents and Settings\Graham>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : thunderbird3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-4C-04-3A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.180
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::207:e9ff:fe4c:43a%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 December 2006 10:29:50
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10 December 2006 22:29:51

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-DD-10-06-8B

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-B4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.180%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Graham>
C:\Documents and Settings\Graham>ping 192.168.1.200

Pinging 192.168.1.200 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.200: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.200:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Graham>telnet 192.168.1.200
Connecting To 192.168.1.200...Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed

C:\Documents and Settings\Graham>ftp 192.168.1.200
Connected to 192.168.1.200.
220 You are in TiVo Mode. No login necessary - hit enter at the prompts
User (192.168.1.200none)):
230 No Auth required for TiVo Mode.
ftp> ls
200 PORT command successful.
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list.
devbin
.bash_logout~
.bash_logout
.profile~
.bash_history
.profile
prom
kernel
tvlib
tvbin
sbin
lib
etccombo
etc
bin
dev
initrd
mnt
dist
install
proc
tmp
var
lost+found
..
.
226 Transfer complete.
ftp: 200 bytes received in 0.22Seconds 0.92Kbytes/sec.
ftp>

and the web interface continues to work too. Its as tho telnet on the tivo has been disabled. If I reboot the tivo box there is a delay before the telnet fails as though the daemon is at least having a go.

I cant find anything in the router tables to disable telnet. I do not have TCP filtering enabled on my machine. I have also turned off port forwarding on the router. nada.

I turned off the stateful firewall on the router and put the tivo in the dmz with no joy. I've even tried port triggering back into a port forwarding to the tivo 

I'm sure its router related but I cant find anything


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

graham.myers said:


> Still no joy. I rebooted in safe mode (with network) last night so norton wasn't loaded and still couldn't telnet to the TiVo.


Maybe Telnet is broken on the Tivo?

As a last resort you should try a hard reset on the router: Telnet to Tivo should work perfectly well with the default router settings - you don't need to open any ports or use the DMZ, as long as the Tivo has the default IP of the router as its gateway.

If that still doesn't work in XP safe mode then you would have to look at the Tivo end.


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

iirc if I hard reset the router the ip will revert to 192.168.0.1

Other than changing that back to 192.168.1.1 I'll give it a go.

telnet side on the tivo *should* be OK, its a brand new image preinstalled in a new drive from TiVoheaven. I assume blindlemon works from a standard install so I cant see it being ill on my copy.

I'll reset and give it a whirl.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

graham.myers said:


> I assume blindlemon works from a standard install so I cant see it being ill on my copy.


Quite right, and I test each drive in my "test" TiVo before I ship it and telnet in to restart it after testing, so it was working then 

Have you tried a crossover cable direct from your PC/Laptop to the TiVo?


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

graham.myers said:


> iirc if I hard reset the router the ip will revert to 192.168.0.1
> Other than changing that back to 192.168.1.1 I'll give it a go.


That's right, and that's exactly what I meant when I said "as long as the Tivo has the default IP of the router as its gateway." Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## graham.myers (Feb 25, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Quite right, and I test each drive in my "test" TiVo before I ship it and telnet in to restart it after testing, so it was working then
> 
> Have you tried a crossover cable direct from your PC/Laptop to the TiVo?


I'll see if I can borrow a crossover cable from work


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

graham.myers said:


> I'll see ig I can borrow a crossover cable from work


These cables are pretty cheap if you get them from www.ebuyer.co.uk with something else you need. Be careful that the "borrowing" from work doesn't get your fired. If you work at PC World although they may charge £20 for such a cable Ebuyer charge about £2 or so.............................


----------

